# lokale E-Mails werden als SPAM...



## anonymous (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem ISPConfig Server.

Auf dem Server werden ca. 10 Domains gehostet, Mail und www Dienst.
Wird eine E-Mail über den Server gesendet, wo sich der Absender und
Empfänger auf dem selben Server befinden, wird diese als SPAM erkannt!
Woran könnte das liegen, bzw. kann ich das über Procmail verhindern?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

--snip--
-------- Original Message --------
Subject: ***SPAM*** TEST (27-Mai-2008 21:08)
From:    absender@domain.tld
To:      empfänger@domain.tld

Spam detection software, running on the system "server.domain.tld", has
identified this incoming email as possible spam.  The original message
has been attached to this so you can view it (if it isn't spam) or label
similar future email.  If you have any questions, see
the administrator of that system for details.

Content preview:  [...] 

Content analysis details:   (11.8 points, 5.0 required)

 pts rule name              description
---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------
 3.3 TVD_RCVD_IP4           TVD_RCVD_IP4
 1.6 TVD_RCVD_IP            TVD_RCVD_IP
 0.0 MIME_HTML_MOSTLY       BODY: Multipart message mostly text/html MIME
 0.0 HTML_MESSAGE           BODY: HTML included in message
 2.9 TVD_SPACE_RATIO        BODY: TVD_SPACE_RATIO
 1.6 RCVD_IN_SORBS_DUL      RBL: SORBS: sent directly from dynamic IP address
                            [87.181.54.238 listed in dnsbl.sorbs.net]
 0.5 RCVD_IN_PBL            RBL: Received via a relay in Spamhaus PBL
                            [87.181.54.238 listed in zen.spamhaus.org]
 1.8 MIME_QP_LONG_LINE      RAW: Quoted-printable line longer than 76 chars

The original message was not completely plain text, and may be unsafe to
open with some email clients; in particular, it may contain a virus,
or confirm that your address can receive spam.  If you wish to view
it, it may be safer to save it to a file and open it with an editor.
--snip--


----------



## Feanwulf (30. Mai 2008)

> pts rule name              description
> ---- ---------------------- --------------------------------------------------
> 3.3 TVD_RCVD_IP4           TVD_RCVD_IP4
> 1.6 TVD_RCVD_IP            TVD_RCVD_IP
> ...


Eigentlich steht es dort schon:
Du hast eine dynamische IP-Adresse
Du wurdest nicht Authentifiziert
Du hast zuviele Leerzeichen in der eMail (kein Inhalt?)
weiß ich leider nicht -> 3.3 TVD_RCVD_IP4           TVD_RCVD_IP4
weiß ich leider nicht -> 1.6 TVD_RCVD_IP            TVD_RCVD_IP
und anscheinend wird auch der Zeichenumbruch nicht korrekt gemacht (oder die Betreffzeile ist länger als 76 zeichen)


Achja das ist kein Fehler vom ISPConfig Server- sondern eher vom Absender (bzw Webmailclient) und vom Server allgemein (IP-Adresse)


----------

